# Anyone fancy a forum ride, Forest of Bowland, Sun 20th July or Sun 17th August?



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2008)

Hi all.

Over the past couple of years, I organised a few rides in West Yorkshire and Lancashire for members of the C+ forum. I met some friendly people and we had some good days out on our bikes. It's about a year since my last forum ride, so it's time to arrange another one. The C+ forum is no more so I'm posting this on CycleChat and on BikeRadar since the old C+ crowd seem to be spread over both forums (fora).

So... after negotiation with various people over the date, I've decided on Sunday July 20th. I know that it clashes with the Legbreaker Challenge and the Roses Round, but it's impossible to find a date that suits everybody. *[PS There will now be a rerun of the ride on Sun 17th August for those who can't make the July date]*

Most of my routes have been based in West Yorkshire because that's where I live. I thought it would make a change to do one in Lancashire and since I'm fond of the Forest of Bowland, I've come up with a nice loop out there. I hope that I can tempt a few of you to join me ?

Start: Sunday July 20th, 10:00 am at Spring Wood picnic site, Whalley. Car parking, toilets and (usually) an ice cream van there. 

The route passes through Whalley, Billington, Ribchester, and Hurst Green. It then climbs Longridge Fell and Beacon Fell. We continue to skirt clockwise round the big hills to our right, through Oakenclough and eventually climb the lovely Trough of Bowland from the 'easier' side. After the Trough, we pass through Dunsop Bridge and on to Newton. A right turn there takes us up the biggest climb of the day - Waddington Fell. After a quick descent we arrive at the village of Waddington where there is a good cyclists' cafe. From Waddington we bypass Clitheroe and pass through Great Mitton on our way back to Whalley. If we didn't make a stop at the cafe at Waddington, there is a nice one at Whalley Abbey. From Whalley, it is a short climb back up to the picnic centre.

The route is about 90 km (56 miles) in length and there is about 1,500 m (5,000 ft) of climbing, some of it fairly steep. I think it is fair to say that you'd have to be reasonably fit to enjoy this route, so it probably wouldn't suit a complete novice, however it is intended to be a social ride so we will probably take about 5 hrs 30 mins - 6 hrs including time for stops. Those who want to can attack the hills as long as they wait at the summits - I will plod up them at my own pace !

Map of route







Profile of route







*PS* I will be riding to the start and back again so if anybody fancies doing more than just the Bowland loop, you could join me for the extra bits between Mytholmroyd and Whalley which would add about 73 km (45 miles) to the distance and potentially quite a bit of extra climbing if we fancied it on the day.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2008)

[I'll maintain the latest information on the ride here in this post]

*Those who did the 20th July ride:*
ColinJ
longers
Alun
Frustruck
andy_wrx

The rerun for those who didn't make the July ride:

*Yes please (17th August):*
ColinJ
nasahapley (BikeRadar)
ASC1951
andyfromotley
davelakers (BikeRadar)
Blonde
(a)mrushton
Dan777 (BikeRadar)
*Maybe (17th August):*
Popette (BikeRadar)
dan_bo


----------



## andyfromotley (16 Jun 2008)

COL!!!!!! You chose the day i go on holiday!!


----------



## Landslide (16 Jun 2008)

Looks like a good route Colin - I've done a couple of rides around there, and heartily recommend anyone else to sign up! I on the other hand will be slumming it in Barcelona that weekend, so you'll have to excuse me. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## longers (16 Jun 2008)

Yes please .


----------



## piedwagtail91 (16 Jun 2008)

one of my favourite rides with bits added on. i'd never thought of getting to the trough over longridge fell. good to see you're taking the easy way up the fell and not going up kemple end/birdie brow!
if i can make it i'll be there.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> COL!!!!!! You chose the day i go on holiday!!


Oh no - I've already changed the date about 3 times before deciding on that one because of mine and other peoples' holidays and the Ryedale Rumble which takes place the following weekend! Sorry Andy . I'm hoping to do the route of the _Spring Into the Dales_ event some time in the next few weeks if you fancy coming along for that? I signed up for it as usual this year but was put off doing it by poor fitness and bad weather.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2008)

piedwagtail91 said:


> one of my favourite rides with bits added on. i'd never thought of getting to the trough over longridge fell. good to see you're taking the easy way up the fell and not going up kemple end/birdie brow!
> if i can make it i'll be there.


I don't think I've ever gone up the Kemple End way but it looks harder than my route. The real killer would be to go up the way we are going down - Jeffrey Hill!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (16 Jun 2008)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think I've ever gone up the Kemple End way but it looks harder than my route. The real killer would be to go up the way we are going down - Jeffrey Hill!



my son is keen to have a ride up jeffrey hill, i've been up once so know differently!


----------



## mondobongo (17 Jun 2008)

Nice timing for me Colin its a week before my club do a very hilly sportive, stick me on the list please.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Nice timing for me Colin its a week before my club do a very hilly sportive, stick me on the list please.


Blimey, I thought I was the only insomniac viewing the forum in bed last thing - okay .

Laptop shutting down now - goodnight all!


----------



## ASC1951 (17 Jun 2008)

I'm a no-show I'm afraid, Colin. I'll be struggling my way up my first Alp of the holiday that morning.

I'll have to try again next year.


----------



## trio25 (17 Jun 2008)

I can't make it which is a shame as it looks like a fab route, but I'll be riding the legbreaker that day.


----------



## punkypossum (17 Jun 2008)

It would kill me if I tried!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> I'm a no-show I'm afraid, Colin. I'll be struggling my way up my first Alp of the holiday that morning.
> 
> I'll have to try again next year.


Pity about that, but as I mentioned above - it's such a busy time of year for holidays and events that it is impossible to find a date which suits everybody. Enjoy the Alps!


*I tell you what... I really like this FoB route so I'll ride it again on August 17th for those who can't make the July date, how about that ? *


----------



## Christopher (17 Jun 2008)

hi Colin
I know that car park! Anyway put me down as a provisional yes for the July date, I'll ask for permission from Herself this w/e and let you know what she says..


----------



## ASC1951 (17 Jun 2008)

ColinJ said:


> *I tell you what... I really like this FoB route so I'll ride it again in August for those who can't make the July date, how about that ? It could be Sunday 10th or the 17th or the 24th. Any preferences?*


 Don't feel you have to repeat it for us - I should get off my lardy backside and go and do it anyway.

But I know I won't, so 10th or 17th August are both fine for me at the moment, Colin.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Don't feel you have to repeat it for us - I should get off my lardy backside and go and do it anyway.
> 
> But I know I won't, so 10th or 17th August are both fine for me at the moment, Colin.


Well, before my cycling buddy emigrated to Spain we used to ride the FoB 5 or 6 times every summer so doing it twice isn't exactly a problem!

I'd be quite happy to do it again, providing the weather isn't like today's - wet and windy! Looks like it might have to be a turbo-session today .


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Don't feel you have to repeat it for us - I should get off my lardy backside and go and do it anyway.
> 
> But I know I won't, so 10th or 17th August are both fine for me at the moment, Colin.


Someone on BikeRadar is suggesting the 17th or 24th so it looks like the repeat ride will be on August 17th then.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> COL!!!!!! You chose the day i go on holiday!!


Andy - can you make the repeat ride on August 17th?


----------



## Christopher (20 Jun 2008)

Colin
Have you heard from Blonde, or Mr Blonde (mrushton) at all? They used to be on here but no more...B)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2008)

Frustruck said:


> Colin
> Have you heard from Blonde, or Mr Blonde (mrushton) at all? They used to be on here but no more...


Actually I got an email from them this morning telling me about their latest trip to the Alps. I don't think that they are ignoring us, I think that it's more a case of spending time actually cycling rather than just coming on here and reading/writing about it, unlike some of us (e.g. _me_) !! 

It looks like they will probably be coming along for the July 20th ride .


----------



## andyfromotley (21 Jun 2008)

yes i will be making up the rear on the 17th august..........god help me!

andy


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> yes i will be making up the rear on the 17th august..........god help me!
> 
> andy


Okay Andy, I've added you to the August list.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Jul 2008)

i think i might be up for the 20th july one... can you pencil me in if i'd be welcome?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> i think i might be up for the 20th july one... can you pencil me in if i'd be welcome?


Will do, and of course you'd be welcome.

My fitness isn't what it should be. I've put on a lot of weight so I feel slightly nervous about the ride but I'm looking forward to it. 

PS - you'd get to see your old Arione saddle in action!


----------



## bonj2 (7 Jul 2008)

nice one

sounds further than i normally ride, but slower - but that's probably a good thing as I think if i tried to ride that distance on my own I'd probably go haring it off and knacker myself out!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Jul 2008)

I'll maybe 'em both if that's OK.


----------



## In trouble (7 Jul 2008)

Me and the wife are intersted, for the aug 17th, just got to get the time off work first. Cheers.

Be a good start as we will have had our first road bikes for about......1 month :0)


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2008)

dan_bo said:


> I'll maybe 'em both if that's OK.


Ok Dan, I'll add you to the lists.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2008)

In trouble said:


> Me and the wife are intersted, for the aug 17th, just got to get the time off work first. Cheers.
> 
> Be a good start as we will have had our first road bikes for about......1 month :0)


Your first road bikes... can I assume that you've been riding mountain bikes then? I'm only mentioning it because unless you were pretty cycling fit that route might be a bit much for a 'starter' ride. 

I'll add you both as 'Maybes' until you see if you can get the day off.


----------



## In trouble (8 Jul 2008)

Hi Colin,

We have both only ridden Mountain Bikes before. Both have completed the Fort William to Inverness Great Glen Cycle route in the past (I've done it 7/8 times now, and both actively use our bikes fairly often to commute too and from work (18 miles each way). We both also do a fair bit of running, and Mrs A particularly is in the gym every day, (I'm every other)so hopefully we will be fit enough. Although i see you mention 'Cycling fit'. Is that something I may not be aware of, or appreciate? Just also completed the Nottinghamshire 50 mile bike ride, over half of which were against heavy gusts of up too 70mph (if reports can be believed, although it was very difficult against the wind.)

Always willing to take advice mind. Cheers, Simon (Mr In Trouble :0))


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2008)

In trouble said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> We have both only ridden Mountain Bikes before. Both have completed the Fort William to Inverness Great Glen Cycle route in the past (I've done it 7/8 times now, and both actively use our bikes fairly often to commute too and from work (18 miles each way). We both also do a fair bit of running, and Mrs A particularly is in the gym every day, (I'm every other)so hopefully we will be fit enough. Although i see you mention 'Cycling fit'. Is that something I may not be aware of, or appreciate? Just also completed the Nottinghamshire 50 mile bike ride, over half of which were against heavy gusts of up too 70mph (if reports can be believed, although it was very difficult against the wind.)
> 
> Always willing to take advice mind. Cheers, Simon (Mr In Trouble :0))


It sounds as though you should both be perfectly okay then! I was just a bit worried that you might have only had about a month's worth of exercise and think that you could go out and do 56 hilly miles straight off which wouldn't have been very clever .

As for '_cycling fit_'... I know a couple who used to go cycling with me, but we haven't done much this year because they've joined a running club and have been concentrating on that. I went for a 25 mile hilly ride with them a couple of months back and I've just found out that afterwards they felt really tired. That shook me because they have been okay doing fell runs up to 20 miles in length and I'd be shattered if I tried to do one of them ! I think it is a case of developing different leg muscles. Obviously the cardio-vascular aspect of exercise is pretty much the same no matter how you get it.


----------



## andyfromotley (10 Jul 2008)

even if you are unfit it means you can walk up the hills with me.


----------



## In trouble (10 Jul 2008)

Great, I'll pack some trainers just in case.... :0)


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> even if you are unfit it means you can walk up the hills with me.


Crikey Andy - the _In Troubles_ would really have to be living up to their name if they are still walking up hills 4 weeks after they set off ! They are talking about the July ride and you are doing the August one...


----------



## piedwagtail91 (10 Jul 2008)

it was cold enough for ice axe and crampons up the trough on Tuesday


----------



## Alun (14 Jul 2008)

Can I join you this weekend Colin?
I can do the distance, but I'll only average about 10 mph.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2008)

Alun said:


> Can I join you this weekend Colin?
> I can do the distance, but I'll only average about 10 mph.


Hi Alun. Yes, of course you'd be welcome! I'll add you to the list.

I'm not very fit at the moment so I certainly won't be breaking any speed records. On the last forum ride I organised, I was the slowest rider and I don't expect to be far off it this time either since I'm at my largest for about 10 years and the hills will be hard work for me...


----------



## punkypossum (15 Jul 2008)

I'm going for the milder version with Garstang Cycling Club, taking in Chipping, Bleasdale, Inglewhite, etc. One of those rides organised through Lancashire County Council, they last two have been really good, so it should be fun...

Wear your CC jerseys in case we come across each other somewhere on route!


----------



## nilling (15 Jul 2008)

punkypossum said:


> One of those rides organised through Lancashire County Council, they last two have been really good, so it should be fun...



Any chance of a link PP?


----------



## punkypossum (15 Jul 2008)

nilling said:


> Any chance of a link PP?



Here you go, click on guided rides and you get the list. The one on sunday is under medium rides, but for us it will still work out about 45 miles as it starts and ends in Garstang...

http://www.lancashire.gov.uk/corporate/web/view.asp?siteid=3732&pageid=12416&e=e


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2008)

punkypossum said:


> Wear your CC jerseys in case we come across each other somewhere on route!


I don't have a CC jersey but I'm the only person you are ever likely to meet riding a blue steel-framed Basso with old Mercatone-Uno team coloured carbon fibre forks off a dead Bianchi! 

The forks are lighter and more comfortable than the original steel ones so I thought I'd recycle them (pun intended). I haven't got round to repainting them yet but some people say they like them the way they are. They look a bit strange actually so they will get resprayed eventually, but not by the weekend.

PS You can see the forks in my avatar


----------



## Blonde (16 Jul 2008)

Frustruck said:


> Colin
> Have you heard from Blonde, or Mr Blonde (mrushton) at all? They used to be on here but no more...



Hello! I don't have time for internet surfing at work anymore so that's why I'm not on here, or any other forums much. Anyway, we probably won't be there on Sunday after all, because my new bike is being built up from tomorrow at our fave bike shop in Bolton, and probably won't be ready for collection by Saturday afternoon. Of course, if it is ready to ride in time, we'll be there on Sunday, but I think it's fairly unlikely.
BTW, not sure how mrushton feels about being referred to as Mr Blonde... he's more of a Mr Silver, heh heh!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (16 Jul 2008)

i'm not going to be able to make this weekend which is a bit of a sickener as i was hoping to put faces to names, hopefully i'll be well enough for the next.
hope the weather is good and you have a good ride
Mick


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2008)

piedwagtail91 said:


> i'm not going to be able to make this weekend which is a bit of a sickener as i was hoping to put faces to names, hopefully i'll be well enough for the next.
> hope the weather is good and you have a good ride
> Mick


Sorry about that Mick - I'll move you to the August 'Maybe' list instead.

Leo (Blonde) - I hope you get your new bike in time but if you can't make it on Sunday, try and join us in August instead.

The forecast for Sunday is looking okay. I didn't fancy _wet-and-windy_, and I'm currently not fit enough to cope with _scorchio_ without seriously overheating on the climbs so _mild-and-breezy_ is just right for me.


----------



## andy_wrx (17 Jul 2008)

Blonde said:


> BTW, not sure how mrushton feels about being referred to as Mr Blonde... he's more of a Mr Silver, heh heh!



Has he seen Reservoir Dogs ?


----------



## amrushton (17 Jul 2008)

If her bike is ready and the weather is OK, we'll try to be there.


----------



## amrushton (17 Jul 2008)

andy_wrx said:


> Has he seen Reservoir Dogs ?




That would be 'Quicksilver' to you or 'Mercury' as I climb v.quick and descend like a winged messenger from Olympus

As for Mr.Blonde was that Steve Buscemi in the film?


----------



## andy_wrx (17 Jul 2008)

amrushton said:


> As for Mr.Blonde was that Steve Buscemi in the film?



No, Buscemi was the one who made such a fuss about not wanting to be Mr Pink 

Mr Blonde was the psycho character played by Madsen


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2008)

andy_wrx said:


> Mr Blonde was the psycho character played by Madsen


[_Shudder_] I'm not normally too affected by movie violence because it nevers seems 'real' but there was something about the infamous torture scene in Reservoir Dogs that really got to me. I cut to the next scene before he got to work with that razor...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2008)

Frustruck, bonj, dan_bo - before you shut down your computers for the weekend... have any of you decided one way or the other about Sunday?

It would be nice to meet up with you guys, but if you can't make it, remember that there will be a second run in August.

Cheers,
ColinJ


----------



## Christopher (18 Jul 2008)

hiya Colin

I'll be there on Sunday! Riding a Dave Yates, the blue Audax one or the lightweight (for steel) yellow one..


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2008)

Frustruck said:


> hiya Colin
> 
> I'll be there on Sunday! Riding a Dave Yates, the blue Audax one or the lightweight (for steel) yellow one..


Excellent - see you there!


----------



## bonj2 (18 Jul 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Frustruck, bonj, dan_bo - before you shut down your computers for the weekend... have any of you decided one way or the other about Sunday?
> 
> It would be nice to meet up with you guys, but if you can't make it, remember that there will be a second run in August.
> 
> ...



yeah, i'm planning on going 
i'll see you on sunday then all being well


----------



## mondobongo (18 Jul 2008)

Last minute changes at work mean I won't be able to make the ride fellas. Looks like you are going to see half decent weather as well.


----------



## bonj2 (20 Jul 2008)

guys - i'm not coming after all, sorry. I've just realised it's in blooming _lancashire_ !- which is absolutely miles away - over two hours drive for me. (i thought forest of bowland was in yorkshire )
Plus i've made a couple of changes to my road bike which i want to get used to before going on a big ride.

i'm sure i'll get to meet some of you on another ride in the future a bit nearer home...


----------



## Alun (21 Jul 2008)

Colin, thanks for sorting yesterdays ride, it was excellent.
Everyone, thanks for waiting for me.
I'm off to get some slicks now.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> guys - i'm not coming after all, sorry. I've just realised it's in blooming _lancashire_ !- which is absolutely miles away - over two hours drive for me. (i thought forest of bowland was in yorkshire )


_Bonjtastic _!!!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2008)

Alun said:


> Colin, thanks for sorting yesterdays ride, it was excellent.
> Everyone, thanks for waiting for me.
> I'm off to get some slicks now.


No problem. It was nice to meet you and longers, and see andy_wrx and Frustruck again. Oh, and also the brief encounter with Rigid Raider who popped over from Blackburn to collect some Sora STI shifters from me at the start (RR - I bought the beer, but was too tired to drink much of it last night ). 

As for the slicks - yes, definitely get some for your road rides, preferably on a spare set of wheels so you can swap 'em over quickly! Alun did the ride on his new cyclo-cross bike which was clad with knobbly tyres and that must have been hard work. He asked how much difference it would make to use slick tyres. I demonstrated the difference by flying away him from downhill without pedalling (we are the same weight, so other things being equal, we'd have freewheeled at about the same speed).

We were really lucky with the weather. There was lots of sunshine and blue skies. From time to time black clouds scudded overhead, but somehow they didn't drop any rain on us.

I'd like to thank the others for waiting too - they were waiting for me as much as for Alun. They were quite cheerful about it and never made it a problem.

It was really windy yesterday, but fortunately the wind was in our faces on the way out, but helping us on the way back on the toughest climbs.

We bombed down off Waddington Fell to try and catch the cafe in Waddington before it shut. There were a couple of scary moments when we were caught by gusty crosswinds on the long, fast descent, but we all got down in one piece. The staff at the cafe said that it wouldn't be a problem to stay open until we'd refuelled and rested a while.

It was a good day out. The Forest of Bowland looked as lovely as ever. It'll be nice to do the route again in August.

I thought that I'd get a 'century' in with riding from Hebden Bridge to Whalley and back again after the ride, but it only turned out to be 98 miles. I thought about riding round the block a few times to add the extra couple of miles but it seemed a bit artificial to do that. I was feeling pretty tired and hungry so I just went home, had a quick sandwich and a long hot soak in the bath.

Okay, that's yer lot for a few weeks. I'll bump the thread back into life in August to remind everyone about the 'rerun'.


----------



## Globalti (21 Jul 2008)

No harm to yer, Colin and thanks again for the shifters. I'll fit them when I've resolved the problem of the bars, which became evident during my short ride. Who knows, I might even run out of excuses and have to come with you on 17 August! It would be my first proper road ride - does this mean I'm straying over to the dark side? Gawd forbid that my MTB club pals ever find out, they will rib me to death.

Nice to meet others, Alun, Andy-wrx and Longers too.


----------



## andy_wrx (21 Jul 2008)

Cheers Colin, thanks for organising.

Bonj, we went past an old sandstone borderpost which showed we'd just gone from Lancs into Yorks, so excuse not acceptable !


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2008)

About that borderpost...

(From Wikipedia)

_Bowland was a rural district in the West Riding of Yorkshire from 1894 to 1974. It was named after the Forest of Bowland, which it included.

It was formed under the Local Government Act 1894 from that part of the Clitheroe rural sanitary district which was in Yorkshire (the rest becoming the Clitheroe Rural District in Lancashire).

The district was abolished in 1974 under the Local Government Act 1972. It was united with the Clitheroe Rural District (and some other territory), as part of the Ribble Valley district in the non-metropolitan county of Lancashire._

That's some change! To me, it now seems deep into Lancashire but I bet the locals still feel that it is in Yorkshire, just as those in Saddleworth do.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2008)

Oh... Seek and ye shall find!


----------



## longers (21 Jul 2008)

Thanks for organising the ride Colin, a good 'un 

Nice to meet you all.

I got home at half eight (via the offie )


----------



## Blonde (21 Jul 2008)

Bike still at bike shop... so went for flatter 60 miler on the commuting/fixed bike. We hope to make the August excursion instead - See you then!


----------



## Christopher (23 Jul 2008)

hi Col
Thanks for organising the ride. I grovelled back home into that headwind, not too bad until I got to a ridge above Balckburn where it smacked me in the face.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2008)

Frustruck said:


> hi Col
> Thanks for organising the ride. I grovelled back home into that headwind, not too bad until I got to a ridge above Balckburn where it smacked me in the face.


The wind was favourable for me on my ride home, which was good news because I was feeling a bit tired. The worst problem was that I could hardly sit on the saddle by then ! Those 3/4 length shorts I was wearing just don't have a good enough insert. 

I've just been checking my map and was toying with suggesting an alternative route for the 2nd ride in August. I was thinking

Whalley
Great Mitton
Waddington
Waddington Fell (opposite way to last Sunday)
Newton
Slaidburn
Lamb Fell
Tatham Fell
Keasden
Bowland Knotts
Stocks Reservoir
Lane Ends
Grindleton
West Bradford
Waddington (cafe stop)
Great Mitton
Whalley. 
It's about the same distance as the first route and just as scenic (possibly even more so?). I'll knock up a map and a profile and then those who are going to take part can vote on which route to do.


----------



## longers (23 Jul 2008)

Can I do the August ride as well please? 
Either route is fine by me, the first one was so good I'd be happy to ride it again.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> Can I do the August ride as well please?
> Either route is fine by me, the first one was so good I'd be happy to ride it again.


No problem!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2008)

Thinking about it, I'd rather do the original route again, given my current state of fitness. We can do the other route in 2009.

Currently, 7 people are set to do the ride, with another 8 on the 'Maybe' list. It looks as though there might be about 10 or so on the day which will be a good turnout. See you a week _two weeks_ on Sunday!

*PS* There is still time to add your name to the list if you fancy joining us.


----------



## PaulB (5 Aug 2008)

You can put me down for the 17th Colin. I will do my level best to be there.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (5 Aug 2008)

looks like i'm out of the rides for this year, the wife has booked a last minute holiday the day before the ride. will have to get on one next year.
Mick


----------



## Blonde (5 Aug 2008)

I'll be there along with mrushton, on 17th August, if the weather is half decent. If it isn't, we'll stay in bed....


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2008)

I'll update the list for Leo (Blonde), Mark and Paul and hopefully catch you another time Mick.


----------



## In trouble (6 Aug 2008)

Hi again,

Picked up our road bikes two weeks ago. WOW, awesome ride, and so impressed. The only down side, as of Monday I move depts at work, and therefore am working from 2pm on the 17th and can't make it unfortunatley. I will however keep an eye out for forum rides and now I'm up and running.....................

The In troubles!!!!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2008)

In trouble said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Picked up our road bikes two weeks ago. WOW, awesome ride, and so impressed. The only down side, as of Monday I move depts at work, and therefore am working from 2pm on the 17th and can't make it unfortunatley. I will however keep an eye out for forum rides and now I'm up and running.....................
> 
> The In troubles!!!!!!!


I'm glad you like the new bikes. It's a pity that you can't make the ride, but I'll organise something next year and perhaps will see you then?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2008)

I went over Longridge Fell in the opposite direction last Sunday on _The Pendle Pedal_ and we took a new route up to Jeffrey Hill which I rather liked so I'm going to modify our route to go down that way this time. We will stay high up for longer so the views are better. We will then drop down a less precipitous descent which will be safer (I was a bit nervous on the first run when _longers_ and _Frustruck_ shot past me with a car coming up round the tight bend ahead of us  !). 

The map below shows the change to the route in purple.


----------



## andyfromotley (10 Aug 2008)

Limbered up with a whizz round otley embsay skipton cringle yesterday. See you next week. Col, order some decent weather please.

andy


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2008)

Colin, I agree with you about that descent off Jeffrey Hill - scary without my MTB disc brakes!

Sadly I can't make it on the 17th as we have family coming for the weekend. I would love to come on the next ride though.

You don't visit the Cobbled Corner cyclists' cafe in Chipping?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Colin, I agree with you about that descent off Jeffrey Hill - scary without my MTB disc brakes!


I'm quite happy with my road brakes, even in the wet. 

I do worry about my front wheel sliding out from under me in wet conditions on steep downhills though. It's only happened to me once and that was actually on a MTB - it hurt!



Rigid Raider said:


> Sadly I can't make it on the 17th as we have family coming for the weekend. I would love to come on the next ride though.


You might like to have a go at the Season of Mists audax on Sunday October 5th. It starts in Hebden Bridge and goes out into the Forest of Bowland and back. It's a very tough 100 km loop which manages to squeeze in over 2,500 m of climbing. 

I'll organise another ride next year anyway and can see you on that.




Rigid Raider said:


> You don't visit the Cobbled Corner cyclists' cafe in Chipping?


I have been there before but it would be too early in this ride. We'd have only done about 20 miles by the time we got to it. 

The cafe at Waddington is well-situated at 51 miles, coming after a great descent following the tough climb of Waddington Fell. After the cafe stop it is an easy 6 miles back to the finish of our ride.

I really hope the weather improves by next weekend!


----------



## ASC1951 (13 Aug 2008)

Colin, is there a meeting point and time for those wanting to set off from Mytholmroyd this Sunday, rather than driving to Whalley?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Colin, is there a meeting point and time for those wanting to set off from Mytholmroyd this Sunday, rather than driving to Whalley?


Actually, I will be starting from Hebden Bridge so if you park here it would be more convenient for me, if that's okay? I used to suggest Mytholmroyd because the parking situation was bad here while they were pedestrianising the town centre. It's all sorted out now, but unfortunately pay-and-display everywhere.

Here's a map of Hebden Bridge town centre

As you drop down New Road (A646) into the town from the Mytholmroyd direction, pass through the first two sets of lights (Albert Street and Hope Street on the map) and turn right down Bridge Gate at the 3rd set (by Ladbrokes the bookies). There is a small car park on your left by the river (marked St Pol on the map). 

When I rode to Whalley last time there was a strong headwind and it took me 90 minutes to get there. I set off late and only got there a few minutes before 10:00 so it was lucky that I didn't have a puncture on the way. I'd rather set off from HB about 08:15 and not have to rush, so how about meeting up at the car park at 08:10?

If the weather isn't too bad I might have a mate with me. He said that he'd come as far as Dunsop Bridge with us and then head for home.


----------



## ASC1951 (14 Aug 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, I will be starting from Hebden Bridge .....There is a small car park on your left by the river (marked St Pol on the map).


Right, Totnes-on-Calder it is 

Can you PM me your phone number, Colin? In case my bike falls to bits/my head falls off etc.


----------



## andyfromotley (14 Aug 2008)

sunshine and showers for sunday according to the bbc, yeeeeeehay.


----------



## andyfromotley (14 Aug 2008)

i will be driving from otley if anyone needs a lift,
andy


----------



## PaulB (14 Aug 2008)

Sorry peeps but I cannot make it on Sunday now. A late family thing I cannot get out of prompts me making my excuses. I'd love to meet up with you all as well. Colin, anything else planned for the near future?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2008)

PaulB said:


> Sorry peeps but I cannot make it on Sunday now. A late family thing I cannot get out of prompts me making my excuses. I'd love to meet up with you all as well. Colin, anything else planned for the near future?


Pity about that - the forecast is getting better hour-by-hour !

Hopefully I will be doing a few more decent rides this year before the hours of daylight start getting too short. If we get a warm, dry Saturday or Sunday in the next few weeks I wouldn't mind doing the route of the _Spring Into the Dales_ audax event which I missed this year due to coming down with a sudden dose of _fair-weather-cyclistisis_ (It was raining!). That passes through Laneshaw Bridge just up the road from you so it would be easy to meet up there if you fancied it? You'd have to ride the last bit back to Colne by yourself either from Oxenhope via Stanbury or from Hebden Bridge via Widdop. Or of course you could drive over to HB, do the full ride and drive back. If you were really keen, you could ride over here via Widdop, do the SITD loop and then ride back again. That would be a strenuous, scenic 95 miler.

If you're interested, I'll PM you if I plan to do that one.


----------



## Blonde (15 Aug 2008)

Hopefully see you on Sunday but I have been ill this week and off work so you'll have to be gentle with me!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2008)

Blonde said:


> Hopefully see you on Sunday but I have been ill this week and off work so you'll have to be gentle with me!


I.e. be slow enough up the hills that you have at least 10 minutes rest at the top of each one before I get there...

I'd like to see you and Mark, but if you aren't feeling well perhaps you'd be better off treating yourself to a lazy weekend at home and trying to recover?

Having said that - going at my speed will probably be like a recovery ride for you anyway !


----------



## PaulB (15 Aug 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Pity about that - the forecast is getting better hour-by-hour !
> 
> Hopefully I will be doing a few more decent rides this year before the hours of daylight start getting too short. If we get a warm, dry Saturday or Sunday in the next few weeks I wouldn't mind doing the route of the _Spring Into the Dales_ audax event which I missed this year due to coming down with a sudden dose of _fair-weather-cyclistisis_ (It was raining!). That passes through Laneshaw Bridge just up the road from you so it would be easy to meet up there if you fancied it? You'd have to ride the last bit back to Colne by yourself either from Oxenhope via Stanbury or from Hebden Bridge via Widdop. Or of course you could drive over to HB, do the full ride and drive back. If you were really keen, you could ride over here via Widdop, do the SITD loop and then ride back again. That would be a strenuous, scenic 95 miler.
> 
> If you're interested, I'll PM you if I plan to do that one.



I do fancy it. The ride from Oxenhope via Laneshawbridge is one of my regulars so no probs there.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2008)

PaulB said:


> I do fancy it. The ride from Oxenhope via Laneshawbridge is one of my regulars so no probs there.


Okay Paul, I'll let you know in advance when I plan to do it.


----------



## longers (15 Aug 2008)

Sorry but I'm going to drop out . Really enjoyed the last one and was looking forward to this one also. 

Next year eh?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2008)

longers said:


> Sorry but I'm going to drop out . Really enjoyed the last one and was looking forward to this one also.
> 
> Next year eh?


Dropping like flies! Mind, there could still be a bigger turn out than last time...

Yes, maybe next year. Or even join me, PaulB and perhaps a couple of others on the SITD route mentioned above? It is 110 km and about 2,250 m of climbing from HB so it would be about an imperial century for you from Oldham.

Oh, and I said that I'd try and get a few more people to come along for the Season of Mists audax on Sunday 5th October. That goes out into the Forest of Bowland from Hebden Bridge and returns by a different route. Apart from where we nip through Burnley and Nelson, it is a very scenic and strenuous little ride - 100 km, and 2,550 of tough climbing - super!


----------



## PaulB (15 Aug 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and I said that I'd try and get a few more people to come along for the Season of Mists audax on Sunday 5th October. That goes out into the Forest of Bowland from Hebden Bridge and returns by a different route. Apart from where we nip through Burnley and Nelson, it is a very scenic and strenuous little ride - 100 km, and 2,550 of tough climbing - super!



I'd do that one myself but I've entered the Helwith Bridge duathlon on that day! Sounds great and all! Once again, sorry to miss it.


----------



## Blonde (17 Aug 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it today. Just too poorly. Hope you all had a good ride. See you another time.


----------



## ASC1951 (17 Aug 2008)

Blonde said:


> Hope you all had a good ride.


We did get hideously wet - and you were missed. As you say, another time.


----------



## davelakers (17 Aug 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> We did get hideously wet - and you were missed. As you say, another time.



Hideously wet indeed!! It was great fun though!

Nice to meet you today, thanks for the company. Did you manage the century in the end?


----------



## ASC1951 (18 Aug 2008)

Sure did, Dave - when it's 96.5 miles when you get back to the car, you just have to. A little spin down the road to Mytholmroyd and back and I'm still no wiser about what Blenders and Sliverers Ltd make in their premises.

If anyone wants to turn out for another Forum ride next month, I suggest a meet in Skipton and trip to Kirby Stephen via the Buttertubs and Nine Standards Rigg and back via Mallerstang and Ribblehead. About the same distance but with a touch more climbing.


----------



## andyfromotley (18 Aug 2008)

good to see everyone, have now dried out. Thanks for organiasing it col.

andy


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm sorry about the deluge in the middle of the ride - for a while I thought that we were going to stay dry, but when that storm hit us - wow!

I'm also very sorry for keeping you hanging about so much. As you could probably tell, I wasn't on a good day at all ! My neck and back have pretty much seized up today .

Anyway, it was nice to meet you all. I'll have to get fit for the next ride because that was a bit too much like hard work for me. 

I've just been checking the tracklog from my GPS and I've discovered that even with all the stops I had to make to stretch my back, put my jacket on, take it off again, sort my gears out, wait for Andrew (ASC1951) at the start in Hebden Bridge (), chat at the start and finish in Whalley, top up at the butty van in the trough... I still managed to average 17.2 kph. It's not quick, but it would have been easily within an audax cut-off. I'm really surprised.

What was very impressive was how well Dave and Andy were riding given how heavy and unfit they said they were only a year or so ago - well done guys!

Oh, Andrew - you wanted to know how much climbing we did... It's a guesstimate, but it should be close because I added up all the uphills I could see on the profile of the tracklog. The software I use made it 2,500 metres but it always tends to overestimate slightly. I can see 2,000 metres worth of significant climbing so the answer is probably about 2,200 m or 7,000 feet (that's including the extra bits we did).


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Sure did, Dave - when it's 96.5 miles when you get back to the car, you just have to.


I was on 159 km when I got back into Hebden Bridge so I thought about doing an extra km to get my imperial century in. Then I remembered that 100 miles is actually 160.934 km so I'd have to do nearer 2 km. Given how badly I'd ridden, I didn't feel justified in 'claiming' a century so I just went straight home.



ASC1951 said:


> A little spin down the road to Mytholmroyd and back and I'm still no wiser about what Blenders and Sliverers Ltd make in their premises.


I searched t'Internet and apparently the company went into liquidation in 2001. Perhaps there was some sort of buy-out and they reopened?

I also found a discussion where someone asked the same question as you - here. It seems that it might be connected to the textile industry. Odd though, given that we don't make textiles in this country any more (do we?).



ASC1951 said:


> If anyone wants to turn out for another Forum ride next month, I suggest a meet in Skipton and trip to Kirby Stephen via the Buttertubs and Nine Standards Rigg and back via Mallerstang and Ribblehead. About the same distance but with a touch more climbing.


It sounds good, but I think I'll take things a bit easier now until 2009. Lots and lots of 20-30 milers instead of a few hard, hilly, longer rides.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Aug 2008)

> wait for Andrew (ASC1951)


What's new?


----------



## Blonde (18 Aug 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> If anyone wants to turn out for another Forum ride next month, I suggest a meet in Skipton and trip to Kirby Stephen via the Buttertubs and Nine Standards Rigg and back via Mallerstang and Ribblehead. About the same distance but with a touch more climbing.



Sounds good. Let me know when (We are away 15-22 Sept but other dates are good).


----------



## PaulB (20 Aug 2008)

I fancy that Skipton ride as well so include me in if the date's suitable for me.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> If anyone wants to turn out for another Forum ride next month, I suggest a meet in Skipton and trip to Kirby Stephen via the Buttertubs and Nine Standards Rigg and back via Mallerstang and Ribblehead. *About the same distance but with a touch more climbing.*


You're comparing it with the _extended_ version of my route aren't you - that's a lot further and a lot more climbing than just my FoB loop from Whalley!

I wish that I was fit enough to do it with you this year, but I'm not. I really like the roads that I've done before, and the other roads are ones I fancy exploring. 

Perhaps I'll do it in 2009, starting from Hebden Bridge. That would make a very nice '200'.


----------

